# Solved: Terminal Server - Partial Print Issue



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

We have a Windows 2003 server that's being used as an (old) terminal server. Though we're slowly migrating everyone over to the new one, we still have users on this... Anyways..

Experiencing a weird print issue. Printer seems to print out partial prints. For instance, an outlook email will print the header and signature, but no body. Excel files will sometimes print completely, and other times missing random cells, etc.

Yet if I print a "test page", it prints out perfectly.

Driver has been updated to most recent version, still no luck. Tried removing the printer and re-adding, also no dice.


Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you added the printers directly to the TS or are they redirected printers?


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

They were redirected.

I migrated the user over to the new server (since we're trying to get everyone off the old one, anyways), and added the printer directly. Working fine now.

Thanks


----------

